# why do chis make that noise?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yes another random question. ive always been curious to why dexter makes little grunting kinda noises when i play with him like...swinging his face side to side haha! its just too cute. ive never really noticed other breeds that do this almost whiney noise. does ur chi do this too? i find it adorable, it makes me smile. also when hes scratching himself he makes little noises too like huffing  awww!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww dexter! When Billy is at the back door whining to come in he sounds just like a little guinea pig!


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

rache said:


> he sounds just like a little guinea pig!


Elmo makes those sounds too, really weird.

My Spaniel makes whale/dolphin sounds when he's playing with the other dogs


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley makes the quietest little tiny noises I can not describe. If you remember the "tribbles" from the original Star Trek series, that's what he sounds like. I laugh and call them his tribble noises when I hear them. I love it.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha Fifi does this all the time! and Kiki she squeaks so you play with her cute isnt it


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily does it when you're stroking her and she's all sleepy,my Sheltie never makes any noises apart from snore like the old man.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha aww bless do they make good pets? id love to have one they look so intelligent!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chibi makes the most adorable noises. I describe it as a Guinea pig little grunts but it is so quiet it is just soooo cute!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Pige you should hear the noises Cookie makes lol. He has a bad overbite and his nose has always been bunged up a bit like he's got a cold. He makes the loudest snorting noises sometimes. He did it the other day and I got accused of farting lol.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Tonk's makes this noise while a person is giving him a really good pet, or he is in a really comfy spot and gives a really nice stretch, or usually when really relaxed...i call it his dog purrr..haha..but its kind of a crackily sigh, if thats even a word


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

MarieUkxx said:


> Pige you should hear the noises Cookie makes lol. He has a bad overbite and his nose has always been bunged up a bit like he's got a cold. He makes the loudest snorting noises sometimes. He did it the other day and I got accused of farting lol.


hahahaha!!! awww LOL! poor cookie!


smallbeats_m_all said:


> Tonk's makes this noise while a person is giving him a really good pet, or he is in a really comfy spot and gives a really nice stretch, or usually when really relaxed...i call it his dog purrr..haha..but its kind of a crackily sigh, if thats even a word


yessss! dexter does that too, when he's happy happy. like when we first wakeup and i give him back ear scratches LOL  dog purr lmaoooo!

thanks everyone for the replies! our chis are so special huh! :hello1: it's like we have 2 pets in one lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry is very vocal  He makes this huff huff sound when he
and Tabitha are running around the room. He also makes what 
I call his chuk-chuk sound when he really wants my attention. 
It's so sweet. Tabitha makes a terrifying sound (at least maybe
she thinks so!) She opens her mouth really wide at Jerry and 
absolutely sreetches right in his face! He just looks are her :coolwink:


----------

